# what do you keep in your hatches



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Having just purchased my new sportfish :lol: ,now i have hatches! in the front hatch i installed a sounder and battery etc. in the hatch in between my legs i have a round hobie tackle box... which is ok but not special. i also sometimes put a small 1m rod for squid or bait (this rod is new and is yet to have a win). i also shove my all purpose box of mostly sp's and a couple of hb's etc.
my purpose for this post is to see what everyone else puts inside and if there are any brillant ideas. i did put my light down there the other night but could not reach it when i needed it


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

in the lil circle one between my knees i put my fone and in the big hatch at the front i put a bag with a jumper and any other clothing in it. if i'm going out for the day with the kids i stuff towels, the gas cooker thingy and our food in the front and rear ones.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfeGV90AAC7fgAASQOeAAKAgEAA/79/gMAETaIanqPVT1NMnlM9JHqAYT1Bqp+1TxNFPUyaaYTRpoAankQp6U/CaFNGhowRBQ+RhAyrqzDHlv4Zv0pn70gS3IaFokHTui+5uk42JPE2OttJO6iqpYtWOuXA0viMLpC/1Jbk6uMUFqAT3NLhoMnHH2gPWEaeRNEd1zoOKwht07P2s0svHmrDetkJmyBl+vjMCDMBchQJ6Wfmd8IgudBuDw0BKLtUJrzuho4H8NIN0exv8FPxzm3niRNCVMo8qMAx5MzuiIjMBvvRbIGqbHvvtHMvn2pHTWxwtR6KlgWaQOub1tHU4zPG1wjA2jNo4q6IcNMAYp9TE8SS2EBRzSpJZC6IWIeNzg4zrn3PI/xdyRThQkPeGV90=


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

On the Swing, in the forward 10" hatch I place a soft cooler bag with 3 or 4 500ml frozen bottles of water & some bin liners for storing keepers if I'm going out for a few hours or more. I can easily access this hatch while on the water.

In the rear 10" hatch (between seat and rear well) I keep two waterproof tackle boxes - one for large lures & one for small (bream type) lures. I also have a fold-out bag with a collection of SPs & another small canvas bag with squid jigs, floats and a few bottom fishing paternoster style rigs.

In the 4" centre hatch I keep sunscreen & a few first aid items in the mesh sock.

If I take the anchor I carry it in the front hatch (pushed back under the footwell to centralise weight) until I need it & then it rides in the rear well between drops. Sometimes carry a spare (telescopic) 7' rod & reel in the front hatch too.

Rear well carries fish keeper (short term) wet bags & sometimes a basket with an extra rod holder attached.

Sometimes I think I'm taking too much stuff... but then I read the posts by DGax65. (Good on you mate, you're better organised than I)


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

occy said:


> my tackle box (a long thin tupperware container) which contains all my SP's and HB's for the trip.quote]
> 
> Hi Occy,
> do you have pic of your tackle box i.e. keeping lures separate?
> Thanks Mike


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

*Center Hatch*
Sun Screen
lip Balm
2 x Power Bars
Cash - probably about $50 in a mix of coins and notes
Insect Repellent

*Rear Hatch*
Wallet, Keys, Phone - in peli case
Tackle Box - during surf launch - stowed around my feet usually
Towel for wrapping keepers


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

a large supply of fresh air, and a large glad bag and some bottles of ice for drinking and keeping catch cool (again if too big for rear bag). When surf launching and landing everything goes in.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

My inflatable mistress.

It's all about buoyancy I tells ta.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

What am I currently keeping in my hatch?

DaveyG's fishing Mojo 8) Yep...you heard right. I've got DaveyG's fishing mojo in the centre hatch. Found it floating around the Navy wharf out Balmoral way. Thought I might wear it for a while, put it through it's paces and see if I couldn't increase my strike rate. Keep it quite 8)

JT


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

I typically carry my anchor/drift sock in a dry bag in the center hatch, underneath the hobie tackle box, which is where I store my swivels, jigheads, SPs and HBs that I intend to use for the trip. Up front I carry quite a bit of kit - more than I need to most of the time. I'm doing this deliberately because I'm doing a fair bit of experimenting lately. In the front hatch I have a large DMH dry kit bag that holds a snorkel and goggles, first aid kit, small tackle box with hooks, sinkers and wire traces, container with full collection of SPs (just in case), large waterproof container where I put my GPS, portable fish finder, wallet, keys, phone and lighting equipment.

I don't put anything kin the rear hatch at the moment but am sure I will when I do some camping trips from the yak. Even with all the crap I do carry, there's plenty of room for more.

My camera, water/wind proof jacket, snacks and drink go in a dry bag that sits on deck behind my seat.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JT said:


> What am I currently keeping in my hatch?
> 
> DaveyG's fishing Mojo 8) Yep...you heard right. I've got DaveyG's fishing mojo in the centre hatch. Found it floating around the Navy wharf out Balmoral way. Thought I might wear it for a while, put it through it's paces and see if I couldn't increase my strike rate. Keep it quite 8)
> 
> JT


dagnabbit...JOHN TRAVERS HAS MY MOJO..... :shock: :shock: :shock:

I knew there was something fishy about him when we first met. :? :? :?

Damn kiwis, First its our sheep, then Bondi, now MY MOJO.....

gimme gimme gimme. I WANT MY MOJO BACK!!
:roll: :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Can't have it.

It's woven into the very fabric of this thread now.

You're stuffed.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

511 - Is this the Hawkeye Portable Fish Finder or the Humminbird Smartcast? How effective is it? How often do you use it? Do you still favour the GPS? I'm full of questions 

Regarding my Mini-X hatches, I've got a rectangular one in the middle and circular hatch in the front. I've left the rear open for a crate. In the crate I carry my anchor, a calico bag for storing the catch, a landing net, and life jacket when i'm not wearing it... in the middle hatch is my dry bag with wallet phone and keys, and my tackle box. The front hatch has a bucket inside tailor made for storing bait... so I usually keep that pretty clear for fishy sort of stuff. Pippis, prawns etc


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Davey G said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > gimme gimme gimme. I WANT MY MOJO BACK!!
> > :roll: :wink:


No sweat Dave. As a Kiwi I am prepared to be fair. Your mojo is there for the taking :lol: Infact you have 7 days to be precise.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... 0105722817

JT

You are a classic! :shock:   I'll give you $5.50


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Garfish, the FF I'm using is a brandless device simply called 'fish finder'. COuldn't find anything remotely like it in retail stores, so I picked this up on ebay. It worked fine for a few trips, then got dipped in the drink and now seems to work intermittently. It's nothing special, but does give depth, a rough idea of bottom structure and proximity of fish.

If I could find something better but equally portable, I'd buy it. But I won't buy anything like this without seeing it first again.

I do use the GPS more often but ideally I recon FF's and GPS are best used in tandem. Fortunately my GPS is waterproof.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Front hatch - Food, first aid kit, extra water, shange of clothes and a towel (in a dry bag)

Rear Hatch - more food, more water, cooler with ice, cast net, yabbie pump couple of small bait buckets, thermos, beach rod holders, filleting board, small aluminium barbeque plate and a small billie

On the deck - ready use tackle box, bilge pump, break down paddle, landing net and a donger


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

awesome guys, was interesting to hear what you store away.
i was surprised to hear how many people take food. my sessions are not normally longer than 3 hrs ,and it is unusual fir me to take any thing to eat. however i would usually have something before i go. thanks for your replies.


----------

